# !!!Garmin Edge 800 gefunden!!!Region Eifel/Mosel



## A4L (21. Juli 2014)

Servus Zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dies das richtige Forum ist, ggf. bitte verschieben.

Ich habe gestern 20.07.2014 bei einer Tour zwischen dem Ferienpark Wingertsberg und der Burg Pyrmont einen Garmin Edge 800 gefunden. Laut den Geräteaufzeichnungen wurde das arme Teil am 19.07.2014 im Wald "zurück gelassen". ;-)

Vielleicht findet sich der werte Besitzer auf diesem Wege.

Der Besitzer sollte qualifizierte Aussagen zur eingelegten Speicherkarte und vor allem zur gespeicherten Tour vom 01.05.2014 machen können.

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Top, dass du auf dem Wege den Besitzer finden möchtest! Könntest mal bei Garmin noch Anfragen, ob das Gerät mit der Seriennummer dort registriert ist.

Ansonsten beim Fundamt melden, wenn kein Eigrntümer, geht es mW in deinen Besitz nach 6 Monaten über.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (22. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Könntest mal bei Garmin noch Anfragen, ob das Gerät mit der Seriennummer dort registriert ist.
> 
> Ansonsten beim Fundamt melden, wenn kein Eigrntümer, geht es mW in deinen Besitz nach 6 Monaten über.



Garmin leider Fehlanzeige. Fundamt schwierig, wäre nur das vor Ort zuständig und ich denke auch nicht das dies von Erfolg gekrönt wäre. Da ich Kölner bin, wäre das dann doch was aufwändig. Hoffe aber noch den Eigentümer zu finden...


----------



## cube.ltd (22. Juli 2014)

Du kannst noch folgendes probieren:
Garmin BaseCamp installieren und die gespeicherten Touren auslesen. Dann schauen ob die Touren immer vom gleichen Startpunkt aus begonnen haben. Das könnte dann der Wohn- bzw. Ferienort des Eigentümers sein.


----------



## A4L (22. Juli 2014)

cube.ltd schrieb:


> Du kannst noch folgendes probieren:
> Garmin BaseCamp installieren und die gespeicherten Touren auslesen. Dann schauen ob die Touren immer vom gleichen Startpunkt aus begonnen haben. Das könnte dann der Wohn- bzw. Ferienort des Eigentümers sein.



Gute Idee, danke!!

Was der Datenschutz wohl dazu sagt?


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2014)

Na als Kölner hast du für deine Mühen dann auf jeden Fall ein Kölsch bei mir gut 

Grüße aus der Südstadt
C


----------



## JumpingJohn (22. Juli 2014)

So jemanden wie dich hätte ich mir als Finder für mein Garmin Dakota 20 gewünscht. Das habe ich auf einer meiner Runden beim letztjährigen 24h MTB-Rennen am Nürburgring verloren. Beim abfahren der Strecke habe ich es nicht finden können, daher hatte ich die Fundstellen vom Nürburgring selbst und Nürburg damals kontaktiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Dabei wäre es für einen ehrlichen Finder kein Problem gewesen mich über die Tracks die drauf waren zu finden.


----------



## A4L (22. Juli 2014)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> So jemanden wie dich hätte ich mir als Finder für mein Garmin Dakota 20 gewünscht. Das habe ich auf einer meiner Runden beim letztjährigen 24h MTB-Rennen am Nürburgring verloren. Beim abfahren der Strecke habe ich es nicht finden können, daher hatte ich die Fundstellen vom Nürburgring selbst und Nürburg damals kontaktiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Dabei wäre es für einen ehrlichen Finder kein Problem gewesen mich über die Tracks die drauf waren zu finden.



Ganz ehrlich, ich halte es für selbstverständlich. Es lag an einer "Schlüsselstelle" die ich jetzt hier aus besagten Gründen nicht näher erklären möchte, aber ich glaube das dort fahrtechnisch etwas nicht geklappt hat. Wenn man dann noch als "Goodie" ein 350 € Navi verliert ist das echt blöd...


----------



## DonWutz (22. Juli 2014)

A4L schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dies das richtige Forum ist, ggf. bitte verschieben.
> 
> ...



Hey, deine Aktion ist ja wohl Klasse.
Denke richtiges Forum da es ja in der Eifel ist.

Evt. wäre die Verteilung über Facebook eine weitere Möglichkeit. 
Mit den richtigen Verteilern würde die Aktion binnen kürzester Zeit eine Vielzahl von Usern erreichen als wie hier.


----------



## A4L (23. Juli 2014)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Evt. wäre die Verteilung über Facebook eine weitere Möglichkeit.
> Mit den richtigen Verteilern würde die Aktion binnen kürzester Zeit eine Vielzahl von Usern erreichen als wie hier.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10091367.55404.100001080189297&type=1&theater


----------



## DonWutz (23. Juli 2014)

Supi und schon bei mir und meiner Gruppe geteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

